# Puppies front legs



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh thank you, that is so good to know. There were times they looked so knuckley as a youngster I worried sick. From the pastern down they looked really weird like they were turning out. Now I see why I always heard look at them at 7-8 weeks and don't look again until they grow up!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I made myself crazy over this sort of thing, and they turned out fine. It's all that nice bone, I guess(?).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I was going to say-they look fine to me! Bug's legs look very similar now


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer's too!


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

*My boy*

please look at the growth of my 4 months old and also see his front legs... is it how the puppy feet look or its a deformity 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

